# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Տղամարդկանց ճաղատացում միջին տարիքում

## Սամվել

Եկեք քննարկենք այս երևույթը, նրա պատճառները և ամենակարևորը դրա դեմ պայքարի միջոցները

----------


## Adam

Չգիտեմ դրա դեմ պայքարի միջոց: ժառանգականը առաջին տեղումա:  :Smile:

----------


## Guetta

Դժվար թե մարդ գտնվի, ով կարողանա ասել դրա դեմ պայքարի հավաստի տեղեկություն: Իսկ եթե էտ մարդը հանկարծ տենց ինֆորմացիայի տիրապետի, ուրեմն իրեն սպասվում է Նոբելյան մրցանակ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես էլ եմ քաչալանում  :Cray: 
Ասում են տեստեստերոնի ավելցուկից ա լինում  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Նախ պետք չի ամեն ընկնող մազի համար սրտաճմլիկ լինել  :Wink: 
Իհարկե շատ կարևոր դեր է խաղում ժառանգականությունը ,բայց դա պատճառ չի հանձնվելու ու համակերպվելու , որ հա՜ տենց էլ պիտի լինի :
Մազերի խնամքը միայն աղջիկների համար չի :
Ըստ մասնագետների մազերի գեղեցկության ու երկարության գաղտնիքը պարզ է... ամենօրյա սննդի մեջ պիտի ավելի շատ ծաղկակաղամբ օգտագործել  :LOL: 
Մազերի աճը բարելավելու հիանալի միջոց է գլխի մաշկի հաճախակի մերսումը :
Մուս ,գել  :Beee:   :LOL:  (չգիտեմ տղաների մոտ այդ տարրերը ոնց են կոչվում ) , քի՛չ օգտագործեք , մազաթափություն է առաջացնում  :Wink:  


Հ.Գ. Մի՛ հուսահատվեք բնության տված թերությունների համար : Դրանց մեջ էլ հմայք կա ,միայն պետք է կարողանալ այն տեսնել : Գեղեցիկ լինել նշանակում է  ուզենալ լինել գեղեցիկ , ձգտել լինել այդպիսին : Հավատացե՛ք ինքներդ  ձեզ ...  :Blush:

----------


## Economist

> Եկեք քննարկենք այս երևույթը, նրա պատճառները և ամենակարևորը դրա դեմ պայքարի միջոցները


Սամվել ջան,էդ հիմիկվանից մտահոգվում ե՞ս :LOL: 
Ոչինչ, հիմա լիքը միջոցներ կան ոչ միայն մազերի թափելը կանխելու, այլ նաև վերականգնելու համար: Օրինակ՝ կարաս մազեր «կրակել» թափածի տեղը :LOL: 
Հետո էլ լսել եմ,որ երբ տղամարդը շատ սեքսուալ է լինում,ինչ-որ հորմոններ են արտադրվում օրգանիզմում, որը  հանգեցնում է ճաղատության :Xeloq:  
Ընենց որ, թեթև տար :Cool:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ "լիքը միջոցները", ոչ էլ "մազեր կրակելը" այդքան հեշտ ու արդյունավետ չեն, որքան թվում է, և իսկապես  երիտասարդ տարիքից պետք է մտածել մազերի խնամքի մասին: Նախևառաջ, մազերը, ինչպես բոլոր օրգանները, սնվում են արյան միջոցով, և պահպանման առաջին պայմանը արյան որակն է, հետևաբար, ճիշտ սնունդը` սխալ սնվելով, գարեջրով, հանքային կամ այլ գազային ըմպելիքներով, հետն էլ ալկոհոլը և ծխելը...այս ամենը գումարած անկառավարելի գործոնները հետ` էկոլոգիան, սննդի որակը, օճառների և շամպունների բացադրությունը, իհարկե շատ շուտ մազաթափություն կառաջացնեն: Աղջիկներին խորհուրդ կտամ որքան հնարավոր է ուշ անցնել ներկերի. այսօրվա հաճելի փայլը վաղվա դառը արցունքների պատճառ կարող է դառնալ, չէ որ չեք հասցնի ձեր աչքը թարթել և կայուն արհեստական ներկերի կարիքը կզգաք արդեն սպիտակը ծածկելու համար:
Կարևոր է մազերը օրը երկու-երեք անգամ կոշտ մերսող խոզանակով  սանրելը, գլուխը վայր կախած` սրտի մակարդակից ներքև: Կան շատ այլ դրական բնական միջոցներ, սակայն կարևորագույնը սնունդն է:
Հիշում եմ մի երիտասարդ զույգի, որ դիմել էր կնոջ խոցի գծով, սակայն զուգահեռ գանգատվեցին ամուսնուն ակնհայտ աճող ճաղատությունից, դա նոր տարվան նախորդող օրերն էին: Երբ կրկին եկան հունվարի երկրորդ կեսին, ես անկեղծորեն զարմացա` մազերի քանակի վրա, բայց անհարմար զգացի ակնարկել: Սակայն, հիշում եմ, կինը անմիջապես ասեց."Видете, какая у нас шевелюра выросла", հաստատելով այն փաստը, որ իրենց բարեխիղճ աշխատանքը, իմ բոլոր նշանակումների կատարումը այդքան արագ և փայլուն արդյունք էին տվել: Վաղուց չեմ տեսել նրանց, բայց ընդհանուր ծանոթները հավաստում են, որ հիմա էլ այդ տղան ահագին մազեր ունի:

----------


## Aspram

> Եկեք քննարկենք այս երևույթը, նրա պատճառները և ամենակարևորը դրա դեմ պայքարի միջոցները


Ինձ հայտնի է ճաղատության, ինչպես նաև սպիտակ մազերի և մազաթափության  դեմ պայքարի մի ժողովրդական միջոց։ 6 շատ կծու պղպեղը պետք է թրմել 0.5լ օղու մեջ 6 օր։ Պետք է քսել մաքուր մաշկին։ Բուժումը կարող է տևել ամիսներ։

----------

GriFFin (14.09.2014)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էս վերջում մի մեծահասակ մարդ ասեց որ հիմնականում ճաղատացման խնդիր ունենում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր երիտասարդ տարիքում ցուրտ եղանակին առանց գլխարկի են լինում:Պարզվումա դա իրա հետևանքը ունենումա այնուամենայնիվ  :Wink:  նենց որ գլխարկով ձմռանը
Ճիշտա ժառանգականն էլ նշանակություն ունի, բայց բացառված չի որ ընտանիքում չլինի նման բան իսկ ձեր մոտ ի հայտ գա  :Mda:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Մազերի խնամքը միայն աղջիկների համար չի :
> Ըստ մասնագետների մազերի գեղեցկության ու երկարության գաղտնիքը պարզ է... ամենօրյա սննդի մեջ պիտի ավելի շատ ծաղկակաղամբ օգտագործել 
> Մազերի աճը բարելավելու հիանալի միջոց է գլխի մաշկի հաճախակի մերսումը :
> Մուս ,գել   (չգիտեմ տղաների մոտ այդ տարրերը ոնց են կոչվում ) , քի՛չ օգտագործեք , մազաթափություն է առաջացնում  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մի՛ հուսահատվեք բնության տված թերությունների համար : Դրանց մեջ էլ հմայք կա ,միայն պետք է կարողանալ այն տեսնել : Գեղեցիկ լինել նշանակում է  ուզենալ լինել գեղեցիկ , ձգտել լինել այդպիսին : Հավատացե՛ք ինքներդ  ձեզ ...


 :Smile: Յոժ ջան, լինելով էտ ոլորտում , ասեմ, եթե օգտագործեք էժանագին մուսս, գել, լակ, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ՝ Nova-ն, մազաթափությունը և թեփը ապահովված կլինեն...  Հիմա գոյություն ունեն  պրոֆեֆեսիոնալ ապրանքանիշեր, որոնք պարունակում եմ վիտանիմներ և պաշտպանում են գլխամաշկն ու մազերը, նաև արևի ճառագայթներից:
Օրինակ՝ Wella -ի և Londa-ի սթայլինգ նյութերը պարունակում են վիտամին Բ5 և, կներեք , հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց ա, УФ-Фильтр
ինչպես նաև SP-ը (System Professional, Wella-ից նորից)  ունի մազաթափության դեմ հատուկ բուժիչ շամպուններ,  մասկաներ,  ինչպես տղամարդկանց , այնպես էլ կանանց համար... իհարկե, գնային առումով թանկ է, բայց որակյալ...





> Սամվել ջան,էդ հիմիկվանից մտահոգվում ե՞ս
> Ոչինչ, հիմա լիքը միջոցներ կան ոչ միայն մազերի թափելը կանխելու, այլ նաև վերականգնելու համար: Օրինակ՝ կարաս մազեր «կրակել» թափածի տեղը
> Հետո էլ լսել եմ,որ երբ տղամարդը շատ սեքսուալ է լինում,ինչ-որ հորմոններ են արտադրվում օրգանիզմում, որը  հանգեցնում է ճաղատության 
> Ընենց որ, թեթև տար


արտադրվելու հետ կապված չգիտեմ, բայց խախտումների դեպքում մազաթափություն լինում ա, ինչպե նաև  ներքին շատ հիվանդությունների պատճաոով...




> Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ "լիքը միջոցները", ոչ էլ "մազեր կրակելը" այդքան հեշտ ու արդյունավետ չեն, որքան թվում է, և իսկապես  երիտասարդ տարիքից պետք է մտածել մազերի խնամքի մասին: Նախևառաջ, մազերը, ինչպես բոլոր օրգանները, սնվում են արյան միջոցով, և պահպանման առաջին պայմանը արյան որակն է, հետևաբար, ճիշտ սնունդը` սխալ սնվելով, գարեջրով, հանքային կամ այլ գազային ըմպելիքներով, հետն էլ ալկոհոլը և ծխելը...այս ամենը գումարած անկառավարելի գործոնները հետ` էկոլոգիան, սննդի որակը, օճառների և շամպունների բացադրությունը, իհարկե շատ շուտ մազաթափություն կառաջացնեն: Աղջիկներին խորհուրդ կտամ որքան հնարավոր է ուշ անցնել ներկերի. այսօրվա հաճելի փայլը վաղվա դառը արցունքների պատճառ կարող է դառնալ, չէ որ չեք հասցնի ձեր աչքը թարթել և կայուն արհեստական ներկերի կարիքը կզգաք արդեն սպիտակը ծածկելու համար:
> *Կարևոր է մազերը օրը երկու-երեք անգամ կոշտ մերսող խոզանակով  սանրելը,* գլուխը վայր կախած` սրտի մակարդակից ներքև: Կան շատ այլ դրական բնական միջոցներ, սակայն կարևորագույնը սնունդն է:
> :


նման բան ես երբեք չեմ լսել... ընդհակառակը, պետք ա մազերը սանրել փայտե խոզանակով, և նուրբ մերլսելով... հա մեկ էլ չի կարելի մազերը սանրել լվանալու ընթացքում և  թաց ժամանակ, քանի որ տաք ջրի ազդեցության տակ, մազարմատները թուլանում են, մազերն էլ թափվում...

 :Smile: ներկերի մասին ասեմ, որ հիմա կան հատուկ ներկեր, որոնք չեն պարունակում Ամիակ, ներկում են մազի միայն առաջին շերտը՝ կուտիկուլան,  տալիս են հոյակապ փայլ և մինչև 20-25 անգամ լվանալը կայուն մնում են մազի վրա... իդեպ կարող են ներկել ինչպես տղամարդիկ, այնպես էլ հղի կանայք...
 
 :Blush: խորացել էի

----------

Լուսաբեր (05.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շուտով ֆենելուց էլ կճաղատանան տղամարդիկ  :Jpit:  /կանանցը պարզ է, որ առկա է  ::}:

----------


## Reh32

իյա  էս  թեմայում  վերջի  անգամ լուսի  փողը ովա  մուծել?
ես  էլ  եմ  ոնց  որ  քաչալանում,  բայց  ես  սկսեցի  գլուղս  թրաշել,  նախ  ասեմ  ամեն  անգամ  թրաշելուց  հետո մազերս  խտանում  ա,  է  ես  էլ  էնքան  կթրաշեմ  մինչև  լավ  խտանա :Smile:

----------


## Lanterfant

Հնարավոր է պայքարել ճաղատացման դեմ լազեր թերապիայի միջոցով: Չգիտեմ ոնց է աշխատում, բայց հիշում եմ Հոլանդիայի ազգային ֆուտբոլիստների ղեկավար Դիկ Ադվոկաատ, հիմի Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարն է և էս լազեր թերապիայով նորից ձերք բերեց իր մազերը: Համեմատեք, 1996-ի և 2010-ի նկարները:

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.06.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Շուտով ֆենելուց էլ կճաղատանան տղամարդիկ  /կանանցը պարզ է, որ առկա է


Ես երբ մի երկու տարի աննդհատ ,ամնե լողանալուց հետո գնում էի վարսավիրանոց մազերս ֆենելու, էն ժամանակ մազերս էնքան շատ էր, որ երում էի թափվեին միքիչ :Jpit: , հետո աստիճանաբար մազերս ցախավելի նմանվեցի ու սկսեցին նենց թափվել, որ սաղ ընտանիքով խառնվել էինք իրար. մեզ թվաց արդեն ճաղատանալու եմ: Արդեն ամեն թափվող մազիս համար լացս գալիս էր: Մազերս կեսի կեսի չափ դարձան, եթե ոչ ավելի քիչ: Մի խոսքով էլ կարիք էլ չկար ֆենելու, սկսեցի խնամել շատ ու ինքս ֆենել մազերս: Սկսեց քիչ-քիչ շատանալ: Հիմա արդեն նորմալա ամեն ինչ :Smile:  Երևի շատ ֆենելուց, որ ձգվումա աննդհատ մազը, արմատը թուլանումա:

Իսկ տղաների փրկությունը մենակ մազ կրակելն ա, ցավոք սրտի: Մեր ծանոթներից շատերն են պայքարել ամեն ձև, բայց անհնարա դեմն առնել ճաղատության:
Մազ կրակելու դեպքում ամեն մազը արժի 1$: Կարելի ամեն աշխատավարձից քիչ-քիչ հատկացնել, ամեն ամիս կրակել ու տենց էնքան , մինչև նորմալ լինի :Jpit:  :Wink:

----------


## Մանուլ

Բայց մազերը կարճ կտրելն իրոք օգնում ա, այսինքն` պապաս ա տենց ասում  :Jpit: : Ասում ա` որ մի քիչ երկար թողնեի, վաղուց մազ չէի ունենա գլխիս:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հնարավոր է պայքարել ճաղատացման դեմ լազեր թերապիայի միջոցով: Չգիտեմ ոնց է աշխատում, բայց հիշում եմ Հոլանդիայի ազգային ֆուտբոլիստների ղեկավար Դիկ Ադվոկաատ, հիմի Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարն է և էս լազեր թերապիայով նորից ձերք բերեց իր մազերը: Համեմատեք, 1996-ի և 2010-ի նկարները:


Իրոք որ օգնում է, բայց Հայաստանում այդպիսի ինչոր տեղ կա որտեղ զբաղվում են դրանով՞

----------


## Reh32

Հայաստանում  տենց  կենտրոն  կա,մազաթափության  դեմ,  բայց  իրա  արդյունավետության  մասին  բան  չգիտեմ :Pardon:

----------


## Adriano

Ես ուղղակի չէի կարող չգրել այստեղ իմ անձնական փորձի մասին: Ուրեմն նախ նշեմ, որ ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ մազաթափությունը անկախ տղա , աղջիկ լինելուց լուրջ համակարգային հիվանդություն է: Չեմ կիսում այն կարծիքը, թե եթե ցեղում ճաղատ մարդ կա ուրեմն ֆսիո մարդ քաշվածա, ժառանգական գործոնի ազդեցությունը ամբողջ գործոնների ազդեցության մեջ վերցնում եմ 5 տոկոս: Ինչպես նշեցի սա համակարգային խնդիր է: Այսինքն առանձնացնում եմ հիմնական երկու պատճառ` արտաքին և ներքին: Արտաքինի տակ ի նկատի ունեմ գլխամաշկի և ընդհանրապես մաշկային տարբեր հիվանդություններ: Իսկ ամենաէական ու կարևորը դա ներքին հիվանդություններն են: Կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող օրգանների ոչ նորմալ աշխատանքը կարող է հանգեցնել ահավոր մազաթափության: Հատկապես խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադրություն դարձնել այնպիսի կարևոր օրգանի վրա ինչպիսին է լյարդը: Վերջինիս ճարպոտումը կամ մեծացումը, ֆունկցիայի խախտումը հանգեցնում են մազապարկի ճարպոտացմանը, առաջացնելով խցանում, որի հետևանքով մազերը, փորձում են դուրս գալ գլխամաշկ սակայն չի ստացվում: Ինչ վերաբերում է մազաթափության կենտրոնին: Ուրեմն ես բավականին երկար գնացել եմ: Ինքը բուժումը երկար պորցես է: Խորհուրդ կտամ գնալ համակարգչային զննում անցնել հենց այդ կենտրոնում, պարզելու համար նեքին պատճառ է , թե արտաքին: Եթե արտաքին է նրանք դա լրիվ բուժում են, եթե ներքին է, ապա այստեղ խնդիրը դժվարանում է: Կամ պետք է ներքին պրոբլեմը գտնել հետո գնալ բուժման , կամ երկուսը զուգահեռ անել: Սակայն արդյունավետության տեսանկյունից ասեմ, որ սա կախված է մարդու օրգանիզմից, պատճառից, ճաղատության խորությունից: Մի խոսքով գնացեք ժամանակին ստուգվեք, մի թողեք, որ այդ հիվանդությունը զարգանա, հետո ուշ կլինի: Կենտրոնը գտնվում է Պարոնյան և Լեո փողոցների խաչմերուկում: Դիագնոստիկան արժե ամենաշատը 5 հազար դրամ:

----------


## Norton

> Հայաստանում  տենց  կենտրոն  կա,մազաթափության  դեմ,  բայց  իրա  արդյունավետության  մասին  բան  չգիտեմ


Ցավոք Հայաստանում գործող կենտրոնը խորքային լուծում չի տալիս, այլ ժամանակվոր, այն էլ երկար բուժման կուրսից հետո միայն:

----------


## yeggarik

Ճաղատության դեմ կառելի է պայքարել շատ հեշտ միջոցներով:
1. Մազերը լվանալ այքան հաճախ, որքան հաճախ յուղոտվում կամ կեխտոտվում է:
2. Մազերը հաճախակի սանրել ու սանրել ոչ թե սովորական սանրով ու միայն այն ուղղությամբ, որը պետք է լինի վերջում, այլ սանրել կլոր (չոտկ) սանրերով, անընդհատ տարբեր ուղղություններ (հետ, առաջ, աջ, ձաղ) ու նոր վերջում բերել վերջնական տեսքին: Այսպես ասեմ ես, որ սանրում եմ գլխիս մաշկը կարմրում և մղկտում է: Բայց օգնում է:

----------


## Gayl

> Ճաղատության դեմ կառելի է պայքարել շատ հեշտ միջոցներով:
> 1. Մազերը լվանալ այքան հաճախ, որքան հաճախ յուղոտվում կամ կեխտոտվում է:
> 2. Մազերը հաճախակի սանրել ու սանրել ոչ թե սովորական սանրով ու միայն այն ուղղությամբ, որը պետք է լինի վերջում, այլ սանրել կլոր (չոտկ) սանրերով, անընդհատ տարբեր ուղղություններ (հետ, առաջ, աջ, ձաղ) ու նոր վերջում բերել վերջնական տեսքին: Այսպես ասեմ ես, որ սանրում եմ գլխիս մաշկը կարմրում և մղկտում է: Բայց օգնում է:


Ես մի հատ շատ փոքրիկ շամպույն էի առնում, պստոի գինն էլ 4000-5000 արժեր, ամեն օր գլուխս լվում էի ու տենց մի քանի ամիս և բացարձակ ոչ մի փոփոխություն:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ոչ մի շամպույն չի փրկի,իսկ պաճառները սրանք են:
1,Հորմոնների դիսբալանս,պետք է երակից արյուն տալ եւ ստուգել հորմոնները ու համապատասխան բուժում ստանալ
2,Երկաթի պակասից,կարող եք ստուգել արյուն հանձնելով ու ստանալ համպատասխան բուժում
3,կարող է լինել սթրեսից,կրկին համապատսխան բուժում
4,Մազերը շատ ու անկանոն լվանալը կարող է պաճառ հանդիսանալ մազաթափման՝նամանավանդ չփորձված ու ոչ նորմալ PH ունեցող շամպույնները
5,Տղամարդկանց մոտ մեղավորը *Տեստոստերոնն է*,նրա ավելցուկը ուղղակի ոչնչացնում է մազերը,եթե հաստատվի հակահորմոնային դեղեր
6,Կարող է լինել վիտամիների եւ միներալների պակասից՝հատկապես Վիտ Ե,Ց,Ա,Ցինկ ու Երկաթ,խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ցորենի ածիկ ու գարեջուրի դռոժներ
7,Ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգտվել *Cliven* Իտալական կոսմետիկ միջոցներից,սակայն չկեղծված
8,Ամենինչ ժառանգական է ու մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն չես փոխի,ավելի ճիշտ կարող ես փոխել,բայց հետո ինչ կլինի ոչ ոք չգիտի :Cool:

----------

Moonwalker (13.12.2010), Ձայնալար (13.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ մի շամպույն չի փրկի,իսկ պաճառները սրանք են:
> 1,Հորմոնների դիսբալանս,պետք է երակից արյուն տալ եւ ստուգել հորմոնները ու համապատասխան բուժում ստանալ
> 2,Երկաթի պակասից,կարող եք ստուգել արյուն հանձնելով ու ստանալ համպատասխան բուժում
> 3,կարող է լինել սթրեսից,կրկին համապատսխան բուժում
> 4,Մազերը շատ ու անկանոն լվանալը կարող է պաճառ հանդիսանալ մազաթափման՝նամանավանդ չփորձված ու ոչ նորմալ PH ունեցող շամպույնները
> 5,Տղամարդկանց մոտ մեղավորը *Տեստոստերոնն է*,նրա ավելցուկը ուղղակի ոչնչացնում է մազերը,եթե հաստատվի հակահորմոնային դեղեր
> 6,Կարող է լինել վիտամիների եւ միներալների պակասից՝հատկապես Վիտ Ե,Ց,Ա,Ցինկ ու Երկաթ,խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ցորենի ածիկ ու գարեջուրի դռոժներ
> 7,Ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգտվել *Cliven* Իտալական կոսմետիկ միջոցներից,սակայն չկեղծված
> 8,Ամենինչ ժառանգական է ու մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն չես փոխի,ավելի ճիշտ կարող ես փոխել,բայց հետո ինչ կլինի ոչ ոք չգիտի


Ընտրում եմ պատասխանը 8 ը :Jpit: 
Դրա համար էլ ինձ այլևս չի հետաքրքրում ու չեմ կարծում, որ ես իմ ինչ պրոբլեմա, որի համար արժի վիզ դրած պայքարել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.12.2010), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), Shah (12.12.2010), Ձայնալար (13.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հորմոնալ բուժումը շատ վախենալու ա հնչում, երկաթ մերկաթ կարելի ա ընդունել, մեկ էլ Հայաստանում էնքան վատ են ամեն ինչ ախտորոշում, որ ավելի լավ ա սուսուփուս քաչալանալ: Ես օրինակ, մազերս կարճ կտրել եմ, թուլացել եմ ու հաճույք եմ ստանում  :Jpit:

----------

Askalaf (13.12.2010), Chilly (13.12.2010), davidus (13.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.12.2010), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), murmushka (13.12.2010), My World My Space (13.12.2010), Shah (13.12.2010), Դեկադա (13.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Էս թեմայով մի  անեկդոտ  հիշեցի.
ապարանցին ճաղատանում է,  մազեր է կրակել  տալիս, հետո գնում է Ռուսաստան՝խոպան,  ոստիկանները բռնում, տանում են քաղմաս, քաչալացնում են :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (13.12.2010)

----------


## yeggarik

> Ես մի հատ շատ փոքրիկ շամպույն էի առնում, պստոի գինն էլ 4000-5000 արժեր, ամեն օր գլուխս լվում էի ու տենց մի քանի ամիս և բացարձակ ոչ մի փոփոխություն:


Ես ուղակի չհասկացա ինչ կապ ուներ այս գրածը իմ գրածի հետ: Ես չնշեցի ոչ մի շամպույն այն ել փոքրիկ ու 5000 դրամանոց: Ես նշեցի ուղակի մազերը մաքուր պահել ու սանրել հատուկ ձևով:

----------


## yeggarik

> Ոչ մի շամպույն չի փրկի,իսկ պաճառները սրանք են:
> 1,Հորմոնների դիսբալանս,պետք է երակից արյուն տալ եւ ստուգել հորմոնները ու համապատասխան բուժում ստանալ
> 2,Երկաթի պակասից,կարող եք ստուգել արյուն հանձնելով ու ստանալ համպատասխան բուժում
> 3,կարող է լինել սթրեսից,կրկին համապատսխան բուժում
> 4,Մազերը շատ ու անկանոն լվանալը կարող է պաճառ հանդիսանալ մազաթափման՝նամանավանդ չփորձված ու ոչ նորմալ PH ունեցող շամպույնները
> 5,Տղամարդկանց մոտ մեղավորը *Տեստոստերոնն է*,նրա ավելցուկը ուղղակի ոչնչացնում է մազերը,եթե հաստատվի հակահորմոնային դեղեր
> 6,Կարող է լինել վիտամիների եւ միներալների պակասից՝հատկապես Վիտ Ե,Ց,Ա,Ցինկ ու Երկաթ,խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ցորենի ածիկ ու գարեջուրի դռոժներ
> 7,Ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգտվել *Cliven* Իտալական կոսմետիկ միջոցներից,սակայն չկեղծված
> 8,Ամենինչ ժառանգական է ու մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն չես փոխի,ավելի ճիշտ կարող ես փոխել,բայց հետո ինչ կլինի ոչ ոք չգիտի


Ինչ վերաբերվում է ժառանգականին, ապա ասեմ, որ ոչ մեկի գեներում գրած չի, որ ենթադրենք 18 տարեկանում մազերը պետք է թափվեն: Այս դեպքում խոսքը գնում է *ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածության* մասին, իսկ վերջինով պայմանավորված հատկանիշները դրսևորվում են միայն որոշակի արտաքին պայմանների դեպքում: Մի ստեղծեք այդ պայմանները և մազերը չեն թափվի: :Wink:

----------


## yeggarik

Մի մոռացեք նաև գլխամաշկի խնդիրների (հիվանդությունների) մասին: Այս դեպքում ոչ կոսմետիկ միջոցները, ոչ հորմոնաթերապիան, ոչ երկաթը, ոչ էլ շատ սանրելը չեն օգնի: Այս դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է բժշկական միջամտություն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ուղակի չհասկացա ինչ կապ ուներ այս գրածը իմ գրածի հետ: Ես չնշեցի ոչ մի շամպույն այն ել փոքրիկ ու 5000 դրամանոց: Ես նշեցի ուղակի մազերը մաքուր պահել ու սանրել հատուկ ձևով:


Դե ես էլ ասացի, որ անգամ հատուկ դրա համար շամպույն եմ գնել ու չի օգնել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մի մոռացեք նաև գլխամաշկի խնդիրների (հիվանդությունների) մասին: Այս դեպքում ոչ կոսմետիկ միջոցները, ոչ հորմոնաթերապիան, ոչ երկաթը, ոչ էլ շատ սանրելը չեն օգնի: Այս դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է բժշկական միջամտություն:


Իսկ հորմոնաթերապիան ու «երկաթը» ըստ Ձեզ բժշկական իջամտություն չե՞ն:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.12.2010)

----------


## yeggarik

> Իսկ հորմոնաթերապիան ու «երկաթը» ըստ Ձեզ բժշկական իջամտություն չե՞ն:


Խոսքս մաշկի տարբեր ինֆեկցիոն և սնկայի ախտահարումների մասին էր: Իսկ  այս դեպքում հորմոնաթերապիան և երկաթը միանշանակ անիմաստ են:

----------

Ձայնալար (14.12.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Ես ջոկել եմ մարդիկ ինչի են ճաղատանում  :Jpit: 

Մի քանի պարզ վիճակագրական փաստ․
1. Ճաղատանում են հիմնականում արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները‎։
2. Շատ հաճախ տղաները սկսում են ճաղատանալ բանակում։
3. Հատկապես հայ տղամարդիկ հակված են ճաղատանալու։

Իսկ ի՞նչ օրինաչափություն կա վերը նշված փաստերի մեջ․․․ ճիշտ ա՝ մազերի կարճությունը  :Tongue: 
1. Տղամարդիկ սովորաբար մազերը կարճ են կտրում, իսկ կանայք՝ երկար։ 2. Բանակում տղաների մազերը մշտական խուզում են։ 3. Հայ տղամարդիկ հիմնականում շատ կարճ են մազերը կտրում։

Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե շարունակաբար խուզում կամ կարճ ես կտրում մազերդ, ապա օրգանիզմդ հասկանում ա, որ քեզ մազ պետք չի ու սկսում ա ազատվել դրանցից‎:  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե մի քիչ ավելի գիտական ասենք․ ինձ թվում ա երկար մազերը շարժվելով, նաև ծանրության ուժով արմատի վրա լարվածություն են պահում, ստիպելով դրան ամուր լինել։ Իսկ որ կարճ կտրած կամ խուզած ա լինում ոչ մի լարում չի լինում ու արմատը թուլանում ա ու ի վերջո մազն ընկնում ա․․․ 
Մոտավորապես նրա նման, որ եթե ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածություն չես ունենում մկաններդ քչանում են, իսկ աշխատացնելու դեպքում՝ զարգանում‎։

Իսկ մարդիկ հակառակը՝ հենց տեսնում են մազերը թափվում են՝ սկսում են էլ ավելի կարճ կտրել կամ խուզել‎, որ չթափվի։ Դա նախ հակառակ էֆեկտն ա ունենում, բայց համ էլ, քանի կա վայելեք էլի  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, կարելի ա ասել․ քաչալանալու պատճառը քաչալանալն է  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ջոկել եմ մարդիկ ինչի են ճաղատանում 
> 
> Մի քանի պարզ վիճակագրական փաստ․
> 1. Ճաղատանում են հիմնականում արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները‎։
> 2. Շատ հաճախ տղաները սկսում են ճաղատանալ բանակում։
> 3. Հատկապես հայ տղամարդիկ հակված են ճաղատանալու։
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ օրինաչափություն կա վերը նշված փաստերի մեջ․․․ ճիշտ ա՝ մազերի կարճությունը 
> 1. Տղամարդիկ սովորաբար մազերը կարճ են կտրում, իսկ կանայք՝ երկար։ 2. Բանակում տղաների մազերը մշտական խուզում են։ 3. Հայ տղամարդիկ հիմնականում շատ կարճ են մազերը կտրում։
> ...


Արշակ, եթե հարցը սենց հեշտ լիներ, կանայք ինչ-որ պահից սկսած էլ «ավելորդ» մազեր չէին ունենա  :LOL:

----------

GriFFin (14.09.2014), Աթեիստ (14.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.09.2014)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, եթե հարցը սենց հեշտ լիներ, կանայք ինչ-որ պահից սկսած էլ «ավելորդ» մազեր չէին ունենա


Ես լինեի քո տեղը, կասեի․ «Որ տենց հեշտ լիներ տղերքի ծնոտի թրաշն էլ չէր աճի»  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ․ հեշտը հեշտ չի, համաձայն եմ, որ լիքը պատճառներ ու հանգամանքներ կարան լինեն, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդ ասածս մոմենտը ահագին դեր ունի։ 
ՈՒ իզուր չի, որ հաճախ մազաթափության դեմ խորհուրդ են տալիս գլխի մաշկը մերսել, որ արյան շրջանառությունը լավանա։ Մինչդեռ երկար մազերը ինքնիրան բնական մերսում են ապահովում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես լինեի քո տեղը, կասեի․ «Որ տենց հեշտ լիներ տղերքի ծնոտի թրաշն էլ չէր աճի» 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ․ հեշտը հեշտ չի, համաձայն եմ, որ լիքը պատճառներ ու հանգամանքներ կարան լինեն, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդ ասածս մոմենտը ահագին դեր ունի։ 
> ՈՒ իզուր չի, որ հաճախ մազաթափության դեմ խորհուրդ են տալիս գլխի մաշկը մերսել, որ արյան շրջանառությունը լավանա։ Մինչդեռ երկար մազերը ինքնիրան բնական մերսում են ապահովում։


Կարո՞ղ ա աճի ուղղությունն էլ կապ ունի  :LOL: 
Բայց օրինակ հիմա ես էլ մազաթափության հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիր ունեմ, ես էլ հո երկար մազերով եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.09.2014), Աթեիստ (14.09.2014)

----------


## ivy

Սենց լավ մեթոդ կա  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (14.09.2014), Ձայնալար (14.09.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ջոկել եմ մարդիկ ինչի են ճաղատանում 
> 
> Մի քանի պարզ վիճակագրական փաստ․
> 1. Ճաղատանում են հիմնականում արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները‎։
> 2. Շատ հաճախ տղաները սկսում են ճաղատանալ բանակում։
> 3. Հատկապես հայ տղամարդիկ հակված են ճաղատանալու։
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ օրինաչափություն կա վերը նշված փաստերի մեջ․․․ ճիշտ ա՝ մազերի կարճությունը 
> 1. Տղամարդիկ սովորաբար մազերը կարճ են կտրում, իսկ կանայք՝ երկար։ 2. Բանակում տղաների մազերը մշտական խուզում են։ 3. Հայ տղամարդիկ հիմնականում շատ կարճ են մազերը կտրում։
> ...


Արշ, ես միջին վիճակագրական հայ տղամարդուց շատ ավելի հազվադեպ եմ մազերս կտրում, դրանք սովորաբար միջին հայ վիճակագրական տղամարդու մազերի երկարությունից շատ ավելի երկար են լինում, բայց մեկ ա, ճաղատանալու հակումներ ունեմ: Ու իմ պրոֆեսիոնալ վարսավիրը ինձ միշտ ասում էր. «Արտակ, մազերդ շուտ-շուտ կտրի, որ չքաչալանաս: Ծանրությունից դրանք թափվում են»  :Jpit:

----------

John (14.09.2014), Աթեիստ (14.09.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սեփական փորձից ասեմ, որ կարճ կտրողները հիմնականում ստիպված են կարճ կտրում, որովհետև նոսր մազերը շատ անդուր երևույթ են: Երբ ունեի միջին վիճակագրականից խիտ մազեր, դրանք միջին վիճակագրականից երկար էիր  :Jpit: ))

----------

Chuk (14.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինչ եք դարդ անում, ճաղատ տղամարդիկ ամենասեքսուալ տղամարդիկ են   :Love:   :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (15.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ եք դարդ անում, ճաղատ տղամարդիկ ամենասեքսուալ տղամարդիկ են


Վերան գիտի, որ ճաղատացումը տեստոստերոնի շատության արդյունք ա  :LOL:  իսկ տեստոստերոնը սեքսուալության հորմոնն ա թե՛ տղամարդկանց, թե՛ կանանց մոտ  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.09.2014), Աթեիստ (14.09.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բա, դրան գումարած նենց հավեսով պաչիկ ա լինում անել էդ ճըպըլ հատվածին։ Ճպպոցը լսվում ա։ Կայֆ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Վերան գիտի, որ ճաղատացումը տեստոստերոնի շատության արդյունք ա  իսկ տեստոստերոնը սեքսուալության հորմոնն ա թե՛ տղամարդկանց, թե՛ կանանց մոտ


Վայ ես Աշոտյանի ի՜նչն եմ ասել...

----------

Cassiopeia (14.09.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վայ ես Աշոտյանի ի՜նչն եմ ասել...


Ինձ միշտ թվացել ա որ Աշոտյանինը շուշաթրաշ ա:

----------

Chuk (14.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ միշտ թվացել ա որ Աշոտյանինը շուշաթրաշ ա:


50/50  :Jpit:  հաստատ բան եմ ասում

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ միշտ թվացել ա որ Աշոտյանինը շուշաթրաշ ա:


Ինքն էլ ա բժշկականն ավարտած, Բյուրի ասածը հաստատ իմացել ա, ու շուշաթրաշ ա անում, որ աղջիկներին խաբի  :Angry2:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.09.2014), Ձայնալար (15.09.2014), Մուշու (14.09.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ մեր վրչոն՝ մուկը, անգրագետ ա, դրանից խաբար չէր, դրա համար գնացել ա, մազ ա կրակել գլխին  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինքն էլ ա բժշկականն ավարտած, Բյուրի ասածը հաստատ իմացել ա, ու շուշաթրաշ ա անում, որ աղջիկներին խաբի


Արտ, էշոտյանի արածները տեսնում ես, ինքը կարա ավարտած լինի, բայց ոչ սովորած, ու ինչ որ գիտելիք ստացած։ Սաղ օրը կուսխորհրդում լռված էր։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էշոտյանի արածները տեսնում ես, ինքը կարա ավարտած լինի, բայց ոչ սովորած, ու ինչ որ գիտելիք ստացած։ Սաղ օրը կուսխորհրդում լռված էր։


Արտ, ես գիտեմ, որ բաներ կա, որոնք առանց սովորելու էլ են սովորում: Ասենք մտածում եմ, որ բժշկականի բոլոր չսովորող ուսանողները իրար էս մասին պատմել են ու գնացել մազերը շուշաթրաշելու  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (14.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ես գիտեմ, որ բաներ կա, որոնք առանց սովորելու էլ են սովորում: Ասենք մտածում եմ, որ բժշկականի բոլոր չսովորող ուսանողները իրար էս մասին պատմել են ու գնացել մազերը շուշաթրաշելու


Իրականում բոլոր չսովորողները իրար սովորեցնում են «Longus penis basis vitae»-ն ։)
Մազերի մասին լռում էին։ Բայց այ, քանի որ էշոտյանը հենց աղջիկների հետ էր շատ շփվում (հո օդից չէ՞ր անունը կուսխորհուրդ), կարող ա իրանցից լսել ա Վերայի արած արտահայտությունը և, վուալյա, մազերը սկսեցին «թափվել»։

----------

Chuk (14.09.2014), Մուշու (14.09.2014)

----------

